# My new shrimp



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's some pics of shrimp my friend brought me from BC.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, they are perfect! What grade is it?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It appears to be an SS grade, Hinomaru with no entry.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

They are S and SS grade, Hinomaru with no-entry and without. There's some blueberry shrimp in there too.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am so not down with the shrimp lingo but they look awesome!  lol


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> They are S and SS grade, Hinomaru with no-entry and without. There's some blueberry shrimp in there too.


They are perfect CRS!
Are that *blueberry *shrimps _Neocaridina palmata_?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> They are perfect CRS!
> Are that *blueberry *shrimps _Neocaridina palmata_?


No I believe they are:
Common Name:* Blueberry shrimp, Cobalt Blue shrimp
Scientific Name: Neocaridina cf. var.blue


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Very nice!
What's the size of the tank are you using?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

arc said:


> Very nice!
> What's the size of the tank are you using?


They are in a 2.5 gallon tank for now. I will be switching one of my other tanks to a CRS tank for them soon.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> I am so not down with the shrimp lingo but they look awesome!  lol


Due to the amount of selective breeding, CRS have different grades. They range from SSS to C:
SSS, SS, S, A, B, C

SSS being the highest and C being the lowest. The easiest to take care of are the C grades. S grades and higher have a various traits specific only to their grades. For example, the SSS has either the Mosura crown or flower, the SS has the Hinomaru, "no-entry" hinomaru (looks like a no entry sign", and the double hinomaru. S has a tiger tooth or a V-band.

My personal favourites are the S-grades. I have some that have these beautiful tails. Their tails look like someone took them out of the water and painted little dots on each little flap-thing.

C grades look like this:
http://www.planetinverts.com/crs10.jpg

SSS grades look like this:
http://www.planetinverts.com/crs10.jpg


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Joeee said:


> C grades look like this:
> http://www.planetinverts.com/crs10.jpg
> 
> SSS grades look like this:
> http://www.planetinverts.com/crs10.jpg


to my untrained eye they look the same??


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

TBemba said:


> to my untrained eye they look the same??


I think they were accidentally double posts of the same link. This is SSS grade AFAIK

http://sdreamteam.files.wordpress.com/2007/06/img_38122.jpg


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> I think they were accidentally double posts of the same link. This is SSS grade AFAIK
> 
> http://sdreamteam.files.wordpress.com/2007/06/img_38122.jpg


Oh, So more white = more money

So would a completely white one be really expensive?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

TBemba said:


> Oh, So more white = more money


Well put. In addition, if the remaining red on the shrimp makes special patterns, it will be worth more money too.



TBemba said:


> So would a completely white one be really expensive?


I don't think I have ever seen a completely white CRS; it will always have a bit of red remaining.


----------



## mointhehouse128 (Feb 7, 2009)

I have seen a complete CRS gone white


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> I think they were accidentally double posts of the same link. This is SSS grade AFAIK
> 
> http://sdreamteam.files.wordpress.com/2007/06/img_38122.jpg


Yes, thank you. xD



TBemba said:


> Oh, So more white = more money
> 
> So would a completely white one be really expensive?


I've been wondering about a completely white one for a while. Considering that it's common name is crystal RED shrimp, does it become the crystal white shrimp?

I remember that a member of these forums had some really nice CRS from Korea, he said that the ones we have in Canada, their white is like liquid paper while the ones in Korea have their white parts like an eggshell.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Yes, thank you. xD
> 
> I've been wondering about a completely white one for a while. Considering that it's common name is crystal RED shrimp, does it become the crystal white shrimp?
> 
> I remember that a member of these forums had some really nice CRS from Korea, he said that the ones we have in Canada, their white is like liquid paper while the ones in Korea have their white parts like an eggshell.


hehe yeah..The white is identical to that of the picture with the SSS..
My gorgeous SS wasn't eating for 2 days and it made me depressed. now he's fine...I have bond snails breeding int he same tank and I crush 1 per day for him to eat.


----------

